# Digicrafts launch new 3D Cube Web Gallery plugins for Lightroom



## tsangwailam (Sep 3, 2010)

*Web Gallery with 3D Cube Transition Effect*

Digicrafts have launch a new gallery plugins with 3D transition effect for Lightroom 2.x and 3.x. 3D Cube Transform Gallery is a plug-ins for Adobe Lightroom which allow making instant gallery. Now photographers can make their own 3D transition gallery without using Flash. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create a gallery. And that's it!

[img width=6'' height=342]http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRCubeTransformGallery/description.jpg[/img]

For more info, visit the product site here.


Instant Gallery
You just need 1 mintue to convert your photo collection to 3D transition gallery with tons of effect.


CSS Style Sheet Support
User can customize the gallery for background color, styles, navigation menu, site title by css.


Live Preview 
The gallery provide over 3'+ parameters to customize your gallery. All changes can be preview in the WYSIWYG Live Preview Panel in Lightroom.


Thumb Navigation 
Gallery included a customizable navigation bar with thumbnail.


Full Screen Mode
User can switch the gallery to full screen or original size at anytime. Best for presentation or showcase your images.


Slide Show
The gallery included slide show feature which allow the automatic slide show with page turn effect.


Customize branding
The gallery allow user to add their own logo and contact information by only a few click	

Background Music
The gallery allow adding background music. Support mp3 format.


Direct Upload
Integrated FTP function made the gallery can directly connect and upload to your web server. Connection information also can save for other applications.

For more info, visit the product site here.


----------

